# اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_بسم الثالوث القدوس

يسعدنى ويزيدنى شرف انى اعمل توقيعات المشرفين والمراقبين

ودة علشان الموضوع على عمله اخويا سامح مغلق

التوقيعات مش احترافيه بس بتأضى الغرض

تقبلو فائق احترامى وتقديرى 

ويا رب اكون عاند حسن ظنكم

الخاطى/ جــــــو_


----------



## دانى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بيك اخ جو ربنا يبارك فيك ونشكرك على محبتك الكبيرة

اريد توقيع يناسب الاية الى فى التوقيع يتاعى اشكرك

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> اهلا بيك اخ جو ربنا يبارك فيك ونشكرك على محبتك الكبيرة
> 
> اريد توقيع يناسب الاية الى فى التوقيع يتاعى اشكرك
> 
> *تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*​



ميرسى يا دانى على كلامك الجميل دة

واتفضل دة توقيعك يا رب ينول رضاك




​​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (24 ديسمبر 2006)

_ايه يا جماعه فين الطلبات

الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا ايه

​_


----------



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميل اوى شغلك ياجو*
*ربنا يبارك فى عملك*

*بس موضوع سامح اتقفل عشان مش بقى بيدخل والاعضاء بيدخلوا كتير وبيطلبوا ومحدش بيسال عنهم*

*اديك اهو عملت موضوع ويارب الكل يستفاد *
*وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## krkr_ek (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*اختيار التوقيع المناسب*

هاى جو  اريد منك صور متحركة جديدة و جميلة و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى جو 00000 السلام والنعمة  ارجو ان تضع لى توقيع صورة متحركة للسيد المسيح وبها كلمة (اللة محبة) وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

†gomana† قال:


> *جميل اوى شغلك ياجو*
> *ربنا يبارك فى عملك*
> 
> *بس موضوع سامح اتقفل عشان مش بقى بيدخل والاعضاء بيدخلوا كتير وبيطلبوا ومحدش بيسال عنهم*
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يا جومانا على كلامك الجميل دة

وبجد سامح ديزاينر جبار انا ولا حاجه بالنسباله بس يا رب تصميميتى تنول رضاكم

اخوكو الخاطى/ جــــــــو


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

krkr_ek قال:


> هاى جو  اريد منك صور متحركة جديدة و جميلة و كل سنة و انت طيب
















اسف بس بجد هما دول احلا صور متحركه عاندى

وكل سنه وانت ب1000 صحه وسلامه

جـــــــو


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> اخى جو 00000 السلام والنعمة  ارجو ان تضع لى توقيع صورة متحركة للسيد المسيح وبها كلمة (اللة محبة) وكل سنة وانت طيب



اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك يا رب تنول رضاك






اخوك الخاطى/ جـــــــو​


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله يا جو موضوع حلو جداا وكمان تصميمك حلو :smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _ايه يا جماعه فين الطلبات
> 
> الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا ايه
> 
> ​_



الموضوع جميل بس انت قلت للمشرفين وبس انما لو لباقى الاعضاء ياريت تعمل لى توقيع يناسب صورة السيد الرب اللى فى التوقيع


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الله يا جو موضوع حلو جداا وكمان تصميمك حلو :smil12: *



ميرسى يا ميرنا على كلامك الجميل دة 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وكل سنه وانتى ب10000 خير وسلامه

جـــــــــو


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس انت قلت للمشرفين وبس انما لو لباقى الاعضاء ياريت تعمل لى توقيع يناسب صورة السيد الرب اللى فى التوقيع




اول حاجه ميرسى يا coptic hero على كلامك الجميل دة

تانى حاجه اسف جدا علشان انا مش قصدى للمشرفين بس ويا ريت من الادارة تعدل وتكتب لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين

ومن عنيا يا باشا هاعملك توقيعك

جــــــــو​


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> اول حاجه ميرسى يا coptic hero على كلامك الجميل دة
> 
> تانى حاجه اسف جدا علشان انا مش قصدى للمشرفين بس ويا ريت من الادارة تعدل وتكتب لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين
> 
> ...



ميرسيه لذوقك ومستنيك فى مواضيعى تنورنى بمشاركتك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (30 ديسمبر 2006)

_اتفضل يا coptic hero توقيعك ويا رب ينول رضاك




​_


----------



## +++حنين+++ (1 يناير 2007)

*جـــــــــو ايه النور ده انت هنا من امته
بجد انا مبسوطه بوجودك جدااا بجد
اخيرا لاقيت حد اعرفو
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (2 يناير 2007)

*



بس موضوع سامح اتقفل عشان مش بقى بيدخل والاعضاء بيدخلوا كتير وبيطلبوا ومحدش بيسال عنهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*شكراً لأهتمامك يا جومانا ، بس كلمة ما حدش بيسال عنهم ديه صعبة شوية صح ولا لا ؟*
*لانى عمرى ما بصت لهم على انهم اعضاء بالعكس انا بعتبرهم أخواتى وقريبين جداً من قلبى *
*بس زى ما وضحت لروك انا كنت مشغول جداً اليومين اللى فاتوا وفى منتديات كتير اعتذرت عن الأشراف فيها بسبب انشغالى وانا بشكر كل أخواتى اللى تعبوا وسألوا على وما نسيوش سامح*

*وبشكرك يا جومانا لاغلاقك الموضوع ، بس الحمد لله انا رجعت تانى والموضوع اتفتح تانى وانا تحت امر أخواتى ده طبعاً بعد أذن حبيبى جو واحنا الاتنين واحد*




> وبجد سامح ديزاينر جبار انا ولا حاجه بالنسباله بس يا رب تصميميتى تنول رضاكم


 

*مين بقى اللى قال كدة يا جو ، انت رائع بامانة*

*:yahoo: *

*وبعدين اى حاجة بتييجى بالخبرة ، جرب كتير وبدايتك اكتر من رائعة واحسن من بامانة *
*:yaka: *
*وانا بقى عايز منك وعلى ذوقك صورة عن الميلاد ، وتكتب عليها المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة *

*انا مستنى تعملى التوقيع يا جو *

*وانا واثق انه هايكون رائع*

*شكراً حبيبى* ​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2007)

*اهلا بعودتك يا سموحه*

*ومش تغيب عننا تاني *

*والا انت عارف بقي* 

:t32:​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 يناير 2007)

+++حنين+++ قال:


> *جـــــــــو ايه النور ده انت هنا من امته
> بجد انا مبسوطه بوجودك جدااا بجد
> اخيرا لاقيت حد اعرفو
> +++ حنين +++*​



حنين هنا 

يا هلا يا هلا بجد منورة يا جميل وكل سنه وانتى طيبه

وانا كمان مبسوط اوى انى شوفتك

جـــــو​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 يناير 2007)

_اولا ولكم باك يا باشا بجد انت عضو شرف لينا وللمنتدى كله وكل سنه وانت ب10000 صحه وسلامه

تانى حاجه




			والموضوع اتفتح تانى وانا تحت امر أخواتى ده طبعاً بعد أذن حبيبى جو واحنا الاتنين واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دة شرف لينا انك تفتح موضوعك تانى علشان تبهرنا بتصميماتك الى فى منتهى الجمال




			وانا بقى عايز منك وعلى ذوقك صورة عن الميلاد ، وتكتب عليها المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة 

انا مستنى تعملى التوقيع يا جو 

وانا واثق انه هايكون رائع

شكراً حبيبى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...








ودة يا مان توقيع على ادى .... عارف انه ما يليقش بيك بس يا ريت تقبله منى

اخوك الصغير/ جــــــــو​_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 يناير 2007)




----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 يناير 2007)




----------



## ++sameh++ (3 يناير 2007)

شكراً ليك أخويا الحبيب والصورة الأولى اكتر من رائعة بامانة

وانا جيت اعدل توقيعى وحطيتها بدالى القديم بتاعى رفض يقبله وبيدينى ايرور

وبعت لروك عشان استفسر منه

واول لما المشكلة تتحل انشاء الله التوقيع هاينور بصورتك

شكراً أخى الحبيب 

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 

ربنا معاك​


----------



## ororniny (3 يناير 2007)

*ممكن أطلب توقيع ؟؟؟*
*نفسى يكون فيه حركة ولعب كدة يعنى بس ياريت يكون فيه ( تعلق بى أنجيه .... أستره لأنه عرف أسمى .... يدعونى فأستجيب له ..... معه أنا فى الشدة ..... أنقذه وأمجده وطول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى )*
*وياريت الصورة تكون تعبر عن الآيه*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (3 يناير 2007)

_



			شكراً ليك أخويا الحبيب والصورة الأولى اكتر من رائعة بامانة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليك ليا يا سموحه يا غالى كلامك دة وسام شرف ليا

ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك

جــــــــو​_


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي جو*

*أنا بقي حابب تعملي توقيع بعد أزنك*
*ومعلش أنا متأكد أنه سيكون متعب*
*معلش*

*أنا محتاج توقيع كلاسيك*
*ويكون فيه الأبيات دية *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*هناك حيث الليل والهدوء*
*هناك في بيت داود*
*أتيت لنا في ملئ الزمان*
*أتيت لنا بحب وجود*
*وها نحن نأتي لنعلن ملكك*
*وننحني أمامك يارب الوجود*
*وها نحن نعود*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*وصورة للميلاد طبعاً*

*ولو حابب تحط أسمي في الصورة مع لينك المنتدي*
*حط بدل أسمي كلمة*
*التوأم *
*ال هو لقب شفيعي توما الرسول*
*ولو مقدرتش مش مهم وربنا يبارك حياتك*​*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## jim_halim (4 يناير 2007)

*سلام و نعمة لجميعكم 
 يا ريت لو تعمل لي توقيع و يكون مكتوب فيه الآيات دي

(( لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ . أَنْتَ لِي. إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ، وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ . )) 
                                                              ( أش 43 : 1-2 ) 

و أنا معنديش طلبات محددة  .. أي حاجة علي زوقك أنا واثق أنها ها تكون حلوة ..
*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

ororniny قال:


> *ممكن أطلب توقيع ؟؟؟*
> *نفسى يكون فيه حركة ولعب كدة يعنى بس ياريت يكون فيه ( تعلق بى أنجيه .... أستره لأنه عرف أسمى .... يدعونى فأستجيب له ..... معه أنا فى الشدة ..... أنقذه وأمجده وطول الأيام أشبعه وأريه خلاصى )*
> *وياريت الصورة تكون تعبر عن الآيه*



اتفضل يا OROR توقيعك واختار الى يعجبك

ويا ريت اكون عملته زى مانت عايز ولو فى اى حاجه يا ريت تاولى وانا تحت امرك:smil12: 









​


----------



## gako (4 يناير 2007)

هاى جو عايزه صوره متحركه وايتى هى لا تخف لانى معك وتوقيعى gako


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااي أخي جو*
> 
> *أنا بقي حابب تعملي توقيع بعد أزنك*
> ...




اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك على حسب طلبك يا رب ينول رضاك




​


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*شكراً جو*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي جو*

*جميل بجد يا جو*

*بس ممكن تعديل*
*كلمة التوأم ممكن تتحط تحت يمين شوية وبفنط صغير*
*والقطعة المؤلفة دية تظهرها شوية معلش*

*وأخر طلب معلش أنا رخم*
*ممكن صورة للميلاد في وجود الرعاه مثلاً أو المجوس*​*وليكون بركة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> *سلام و نعمة لجميعكم
> يا ريت لو تعمل لي توقيع و يكون مكتوب فيه الآيات دي
> 
> (( لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ . أَنْتَ لِي. إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ، وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ . ))
> ...



اتفضل توقيعك يا رب يعجبك






اخوك الخاطى/ جــــــو​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

gako قال:


> هاى جو عايزه صوره متحركه وايتى هى لا تخف لانى معك وتوقيعى gako



اتفضلى يا gako توقيعك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااااااي أخي جو*
> 
> *جميل بجد يا جو*
> ...


د

من عنيا الاتنين 

جارى تعيل التوقيع وهارفعه حالا

جـــــــو​


----------



## gako (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا جو على التوقيع بسعلش انا عايزاه هو والصوره يتحركوا


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااااااي أخي جو*
> 
> *جميل بجد يا جو*
> ...







طيب شوف التوقيع دة كدة ويا رب يعجبك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 يناير 2007)

gako قال:


> شكرا يا جو على التوقيع بسعلش انا عايزاه هو والصوره يتحركوا



اتفضلى يا جاكو واوليلى ايه رايك​


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*شكراً من أجل تعبك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااي أخي جو

*
*أنا رخم*
*معلش بصراحة*
:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: 
*وعامة كفاية كدة تعب ليك*
*أنا هتصرف في التوقيع*​*وليكون بركة*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_لا يا امير ولا تعب ولا حاجه

انا مش عارف انت عايز ايه بالزبط

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب بص لو عاندك انت صورة حلوة ابعتهالى وانا اكتبلك عليها الى انت عايزة

جــــــــــو​_


----------



## Twin (5 يناير 2007)

*أنا أسف*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااي جو


†جــــــــو† قال:


> _لا يا امير ولا تعب ولا حاجه​_
> 
> _انا مش عارف انت عايز ايه بالزبط_​
> _؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب بص لو عاندك انت صورة حلوة ابعتهالى وانا اكتبلك عليها الى انت عايزة_​
> ...


 
*معلش يا جو أنا أمبارح كنت قليليل الزوق معاك وتعبتك *
*أنا أسف*

*عامة بلاش تعب أنا هتصرف *
*وأنا عذرك*
*الكلمات كانت كتير معلش*

*أما بقي لو حابب تتعب بجد قولي*
*ههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_



			معلش يا جو أنا أمبارح كنت قليليل الزوق معاك وتعبتك 
أنا أسف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا ميرو متاولش كدة دانت زى العسل وانا عيونى ليك




			عامة بلاش تعب أنا هتصرف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوكى يا باشا وبرضه لو احتاجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك

اخوك الخاطى/ جـــــــو​_


----------



## gako (6 يناير 2007)

جو لو سمحت تقولى اعمل ايه علشان اخلى التوقيع يظهر فى كل المشاركات اللى بدخل فيها


----------



## jim_halim (6 يناير 2007)

* شكراً كتير علي التوقيع الجميل .. 
ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك *


----------



## †جــــــــو† (7 يناير 2007)

gako قال:


> جو لو سمحت تقولى اعمل ايه علشان اخلى التوقيع يظهر فى كل المشاركات اللى بدخل فيها



بصى يا شيرى

انا اخويا فى المسيح سامح حاطط الموضوع دة فى قسم الكمبيونر

ودة الرابط بتاع الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3711

جـــــــــو​


----------



## jojo_josiph (8 يناير 2007)

*معلش اكتبلى اسمى على الصور دى ياجو بس يارت يكون متحرك 





​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *معلش اكتبلى اسمى على الصور دى ياجو بس يارت يكون متحرك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اوكى يا جوجو من عنيا الاتنين​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 يناير 2007)

_اتفضل يا جوجو وقولى ايه رايك






او دى




_​


----------



## ToMa (9 يناير 2007)

*تصميماتك روعة يا جو*

*ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك وينميها لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (9 يناير 2007)

*متشكر جدا جدا جدا جدا  ياجوووووووووو​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

ToMa قال:


> *تصميماتك روعة يا جو*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك وينميها لمجد اسمه*​



ربنا يخليك ليا يا فنان كلامك دة وسام شرف ليا

اخوك/ جــــــو​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *متشكر جدا جدا جدا جدا  ياجوووووووووو​*



لا شكر على واجب يا جوجو

ولو احتاجت توقيع انا تحت امرك 

جــــــــو​​


----------



## fouly78 (10 يناير 2007)

*ممكن توقيع لو سمحت و يكون كده روحاني و فيه كلمات معزية زي اللي في توقيعي الحالي , و الباقي بقي علي ذوقك يا فنان.....*​


----------



## ororniny (10 يناير 2007)

*رائع بجد*



†جــــــــو† قال:


> اتفضل يا OROR توقيعك واختار الى يعجبك​
> ويا ريت اكون عملته زى مانت عايز ولو فى اى حاجه يا ريت تاولى وانا تحت امرك:smil12: ​
> ​
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى ليك جداً يا جو ... التوقيع رائع وأنا عجبانى الصورة دى قوى بجد خطيرة*
*أسفة على تأخيرى كان النت عندى مش شغال وأنا لسة شايفة تعبك دلوقتى *
*ممكن لو سمحت ولو ينفع تحط أسمى على الصورة ولا ما ينفعش؟؟؟؟ لو ممكن أكون شاكرة ليك جداً*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

_



			ميرسى ليك جداً يا جو ... التوقيع رائع وأنا عجبانى الصورة دى قوى بجد خطيرة
أسفة على تأخيرى كان النت عندى مش شغال وأنا لسة شايفة تعبك دلوقتى 
ممكن لو سمحت ولو ينفع تحط أسمى على الصورة ولا ما ينفعش؟؟؟؟ لو ممكن أكون شاكرة ليك جداً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من عنيا الاتنين لحظه ويكون جاهز

جـــــــو​_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

_اتفضلى توقيعك يا OROR على حسب طلبك وعدلته زى مانتى عايزة

777777777777777
7777777777
777777
7



​_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

fouly78 قال:


> *ممكن توقيع لو سمحت و يكون كده روحاني و فيه كلمات معزية زي اللي في توقيعي الحالي , و الباقي بقي علي ذوقك يا فنان.....*​




اتفضل يا foulyتوقيعك ويا ريت ينول رضاك
77777777777
777777
77
7





ودة رابط التوقيعك

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2420/babyjv0.jpg

جـــــــــــــو​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك

جـــــــو


----------



## Einshtein (10 يناير 2007)

*جو محتاج خدمتك معايا .. توقيع مناسب لقول البابا كيرلس اللي أنا عامله توقيع *
*ممكن ..؟* :smil12:


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 يناير 2007)

Einshtein قال:


> *جو محتاج خدمتك معايا .. توقيع مناسب لقول البابا كيرلس اللي أنا عامله توقيع *
> *ممكن ..؟* :smil12:



اتفضل توقيعك






او


----------



## Einshtein (11 يناير 2007)

*ميرسي ليك كتير حبيبي جو 
لابنا يبارك حياتك 

التوقيع يهبل 
*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 يناير 2007)

Einshtein قال:


> *ميرسي ليك كتير حبيبي جو
> لابنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> التوقيع يهبل
> *



ميرسى لتشجيعك حبيب قلبى دة بس من زوقق

ولو احتاجت اى حاجه تانى انا تحت امرك

جـــــــو​


----------



## minaphone2 (11 يناير 2007)

شكراً جو على الموضوع الهايل ده 
وبعد اذنك عاوز توقيع على ذوقك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 يناير 2007)

minaphone2 قال:


> شكراً جو على الموضوع الهايل ده
> وبعد اذنك عاوز توقيع على ذوقك​




ميرسى يا مينا على كلامك الجميل دة

بس يا ريت تاولى انت عايز ايه بالزبط 

جـــــــــو


----------



## minaphone2 (12 يناير 2007)

يا عم جو انا عاوز اجرب ذوقك انت لو انا عاوز ذوقى انا كنت انا عملته بس انا عاوز اشوف ذوقك انت​


----------



## fouly78 (12 يناير 2007)

*مشكووووووووووور اوي يا جو و ربنا يباركك حبيبي علي مجهودك*​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 يناير 2007)

minaphone2 قال:


> يا عم جو انا عاوز اجرب ذوقك انت لو انا عاوز ذوقى انا كنت انا عملته بس انا عاوز اشوف ذوقك انت​



ماشى يا مينا اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك وشوف زوقى ويا رب يعجبك

7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7
7 7 7 7 7 7 
 7 7 7
 7




​


----------



## minaphone2 (12 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> ماشى يا مينا اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك وشوف زوقى ويا رب يعجبك
> 
> 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7
> 7 7 7 7 7 7
> ...


رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ياجو
شكرا جدا ليك
و علي جمال ذوقك
بس ياريت تبعت ملف الفوتوشوب بتاعها​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 يناير 2007)

_



			رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ياجو
شكرا جدا ليك
و علي جمال ذوقك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا مينا على كلامك الجميل 




			بس ياريت تبعت ملف الفوتوشوب بتاعها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سورى الملف مش عاندى انا عاندى الصورة بس

جـــــــو​_


----------



## minaphone2 (12 يناير 2007)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 
وشكرا ً ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 يناير 2007)

_اى خدمه يا مينا ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا موجود

جـــــــــو​_


----------



## ororniny (15 يناير 2007)

اتفضلى توقيعك يا OROR على حسب طلبك وعدلته زى مانتى عايزة

777777777777777
7777777777
777777
7
*بجد توقيع تحفة ميرسى كتير يا جو .... وأن شاء الله ح تلاقيه محطوط بس أنا عندى مشكلة شوية فى النت بجد أشكرك كتييييييييييييير:smil12: *


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 يناير 2007)

_



			بجد توقيع تحفة ميرسى كتير يا جو .... وأن شاء الله ح تلاقيه محطوط بس أنا عندى مشكلة شوية فى النت بجد أشكرك كتييييييييييييير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى على كلامك الحلو وربنا يقدرنى واعلكم الى انتو عايزينو​_


----------



## ANDROMEDA (22 يناير 2007)

*جــــــــــــــــــــــــــو بليز لو سمحت*
*ممكن تعمل لى توقيع فيه صليب و كلمة يسوع مخلصى بالانجليش (JESUS IS MY SAVIOR) واسمى ANDROMEDA ؟ ممكن؟*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (26 يناير 2007)

*


ANDROMEDA قال:



جــــــــــــــــــــــــــو بليز لو سمحت
ممكن تعمل لى توقيع فيه صليب و كلمة يسوع مخلصى بالانجليش (JESUS IS MY SAVIOR) واسمى ANDROMEDA ؟ ممكن؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتفضل يا ريمون توقيعك






جـــــــو*


----------



## fnk (27 يناير 2007)

اخ جو الله يبارك فيك ارجو انت تعمل لي توقيع منزل فيه صورة قلب يسوع الاقدس لانه والدي توفي
( نعيم كوركيس ) في ذكرى عيد قلب الاقدس ممكن تعمل لي هذا التوقيع اخ جو 
اكون شاكرة الك 
 انا اسمي فريال نعيم


----------



## fnk (28 يناير 2007)

اخ جو لحد الان ما استلمت توقيعي منك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (28 يناير 2007)

_الاخت فريال نعيم يا ريت توضحى انتى عايزة ايه فى التصميم بالزبط علشان انا مش عارف انتى عايزة ايه بلزبط

وسورى الفترة الى فاتت كان عاندى امتحنانات وبأمانه لسه شغال فيها 

يا ريت توضحى طلباتك وانا من عنيا بأذن المسيح اعملهولك

جـــــــو​_


----------



## remoo (28 يناير 2007)

العزيز جو ممكن توقيع يناسب الاية دي 
اكشف عن عيني فأرى عجائب من شريعتك مع صورة للرب يسوع 
والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fnk (29 يناير 2007)

انا اشكرك اخ جو على اجابتك واتمنى الك الموفقيه في الامتحاناتك وانشاءالله الرب معك في كل خطوة 
انا اطلب تعمل لي توفيع مكتوب يه عبارة (( يا أبتاه ليس كمشيئتي بل كمشيئتك )) منزل في صورة قلب يسوع الاقدس 
واتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

ريمووو;187450 قال:
			
		

> العزيز جو ممكن توقيع يناسب الاية دي
> اكشف عن عيني فأرى عجائب من شريعتك مع صورة للرب يسوع
> والرب يعوض تعب محبتك



اتفضل يا ريمو توقيعك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

fnk قال:


> انا اشكرك اخ جو على اجابتك واتمنى الك الموفقيه في الامتحاناتك وانشاءالله الرب معك في كل خطوة
> انا اطلب تعمل لي توفيع مكتوب يه عبارة (( يا أبتاه ليس كمشيئتي بل كمشيئتك )) منزل في صورة قلب يسوع الاقدس
> واتمنى لك الموفقية



اتفضلى يا فريال توقيعك يا رب يعجبك




​


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

اخي جو شكرا على التوقيع جميل اوي بس انا مش عارف انزلة ازاي ممكن تساعدني


----------



## fnk (29 يناير 2007)

انا بالفعل اشكرك اخ جو من كل قلبي على هذا التوقيع الرائع


----------



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> اخي جو شكرا على التوقيع جميل اوي بس انا مش عارف انزلة ازاي ممكن تساعدني




ميرسى يا ريمو وهتلاقى الشرح موجود فى الردود فى الموضوع 

جــــــو


----------



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

_


fnk قال:



			انا بالفعل اشكرك اخ جو من كل قلبي على هذا التوقيع الرائع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى لذوقق ويا رب يكون عجبك بالفعل

جـــــــو_​


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا شكر ا شكرا 
يمكن للصبح هقول شكرا 
هههههههه
بجد تعبتك معايا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير 
ريمووووووو


----------



## †جــــــــو† (29 يناير 2007)

_عنيا الاتنين ليك يا باشا

جــــــو​_


----------



## joh (1 فبراير 2007)

hiجو انا joh الصغير ممكن تكتبلى توقيع باسم joh وشكراً


----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 فبراير 2007)

joh قال:


> hiجو انا joh الصغير ممكن تكتبلى توقيع باسم joh وشكراً



سورى يا جو انا عارف انى اخرتك معايا بس كان عاندى شويه مشاكل فى الفوتوشوب

اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك




​


----------



## joh (3 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على تعبك يا جو وزقق جميل جداًَ جداً


----------



## †جــــــــو† (4 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى يا جو على كلامك الى زى العسل

ويا رب يقدرنى واعملكم لى انتى هايزينو​*


----------



## beshouy (9 فبراير 2007)

ممكن توقيع باسم بيتر البرنس بشكل حلو


----------



## beshouy (11 فبراير 2007)

ممكن سؤال فين التوقيع بتاع بيتر البرنس


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

*اه سورى يا بيتر بس انا كنت متغيب عن المنتدى لظروف خاصه وباذن ربنا فى اقرب وقت التوقيع هيكون جاهز

جــــــــو​*


----------



## beshouy (12 فبراير 2007)

اوك شكرا انا فى انتظار


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

beshouy قال:


> ممكن توقيع باسم بيتر البرنس بشكل حلو



اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك 

بس انا مستغرب ازاى انت اسمك بيشوى وعامل التوقيع باسم بيتر ما علينا انا عملتلك التوقيع




​


----------



## beshouy (12 فبراير 2007)

بيتر يكون اخويا يا جو وانا اسمى بيشوى أوك وممكن تقولى ازاى عملت التوقيع وممكن تعملى واحد باسم (بيشوى خادم الرب)


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

سورى يا بيشو كان نفسى اعلمهولك بس الصلب توقيع واحد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 فبراير 2007)

سلام محبة جو وكل عام وانت واهل بيتك بخير وسلام وربنا يباركك 
عزيزى جو اريد توقيع مرفق بصورة من احدث تصميم لحضرتك للرب يسوع مع الاية ( الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ) مع الاسم بشكل ظريف واشكر تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك تقبل تحياتى وحبى ........ اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## †جــــــــو† (13 فبراير 2007)

_*


اثناسيوس الرسول قال:



			سلام محبة جو وكل عام وانت واهل بيتك بخير وسلام وربنا يباركك 
عزيزى جو اريد توقيع مرفق بصورة من احدث تصميم لحضرتك للرب يسوع مع الاية ( الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ) مع الاسم بشكل ظريف واشكر تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك تقبل تحياتى وحبى ........ اثناسيوس الرسول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك ميرسى على كلامك الجميل دة




*_​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 فبراير 2007)

10/10


----------



## بيتر الكنج (14 فبراير 2007)

_*اهلا بيك اخ جو ممكن توقيع باسم خاددمكم الصغير بيتر البرنس وpeter love you  وpeter love jesus و باسم اخويا بيشوى خادم الرب*_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2007)

*بيتر يا ريت توضح انت عايز ايه فى التوقيع ​*


----------



## العجايبي (23 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا فى المنتدى 

العجايبى  (مينا)


----------



## †جــــــــو† (24 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى يا عجائبى ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا فى الخدمه


----------



## اميرة الاحزان (5 مارس 2007)

سلام يا حلوين ممكن خدمه صغيره  هو تعملي توقيع حلو على زوقق  و المهم يكون مدخل بيه اسمي و اسم المنتد اما الايه اخترها انت لي بكون ممنونتك كتيييير 

تحيه و تقدير من صديقتكم من لبنان


----------



## manwal (5 مارس 2007)

السلاام وانعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح الهى ومخلصى 
حبيب فى المسيح بصراحه مكدبش عليك انا عملت توقيع لنفسى بس مش عاجبنى ممكن تعملى توقيع ويبقى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويا رب مكنش تقلت عليك 
الايه الى عاوزها هى  ادعونى فى يوم الضيق انقزك فتمجدنى 
الجزئ التانى 
من امن بى ولو مات فسيحا
اكون مشكور لتعب محبتك
الرب يبارك حياتك
يا ريت تكون صوره ليسوع وهو مصلوب على خشبت الصليب


----------



## ROSA_10 (6 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمه الرب       ممكن   توقيع يناسب الايه                              استطيع كل شىء  في المسيح الذي يقويني       Rosa_10


----------



## dr.kirols (6 مارس 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك يا رب تنول رضاك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بص يا عم جو الصراحه حلوه 
انا طمعان في التوقيع اللي اديتوه لي rafat ramz فخليك حلو و اديهوني
و انا عارف انه هيرضى 
بس اكتبلي بقى 
من فوق kerols mathew
و من تحت بنفس الوضع ;كن مطمئن جدا جدا


بس انت مازنجر اصدي ديساينر جامد و خدوم 
ربنا يبارك فيك
اي خدمه عمال ادعيلك اهو اوعى ماتعمليش التوقيع
سلام بقى


----------



## missorang2006 (6 مارس 2007)

*جميل جدا جدا 
الرب يباركك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
يا جو ويستخدمك اكتر 
بس سؤال صغير ممكن اسم البرمجية (البرنامج)
الي بتسخدمة *


----------



## †جــــــــو† (8 مارس 2007)

_



			جميل جدا جدا 
الرب يباركك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
يا جو ويستخدمك اكتر 
بس سؤال صغير ممكن اسم البرمجية (البرنامج)
الي بتسخدمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليك يا قمر
دة برنامج الفوتوشوب مش اخو الكوفى شوب ههههههههه

هتلاقيه فى التصاميم والجرافيكس بالشرح وكل حاجه

ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك

جـــــــــو​_


----------



## dr.kirols (9 مارس 2007)

انت حالقلي كده ليه يا جو


----------



## missorang2006 (9 مارس 2007)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااو
انا بعرف اشتغل على الفوتو شوب 
بس مش بالمهارة هاي 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## man4truth (23 مارس 2007)

*can i have one according to my aya plz*


----------



## beshouy (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

أنت رائع فى تصميماتك وشكرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## meramar (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*ياريت تعملى انا توقيعى صورة للبابا كيرلس وعليها اسمى مرمر *


----------



## evett (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*:new4: evett​*


----------



## evett (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*:36_22_26: ​*eva


----------



## veansea (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_هاى يا جو 
ممكن تعملى توقيع بس على مزاجك انت 
انا سيباه لزوقك عشان عارفه ان انت زوقك جميل​_


----------



## طهراوي (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

لقد شوهتم المسيح في هده الصور من قال انه كان هكدا
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له لا روح قدس تسانده ولا ابن و لا اب و لا عمة و لا جدة هاهاهاها
لا اله الا الله
اللهم اهدهم الى دينك الحنيف


----------



## veansea (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*



طهراوي قال:


> لقد شوهتم المسيح في هده الصور من قال انه كان هكدا
> لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له لا روح قدس تسانده ولا ابن و لا اب و لا عمة و لا جدة هاهاهاها
> لا اله الا الله
> اللهم اهدهم الى دينك الحنيف



_وانت مالك لما تبقا تفهم ابقا اتكلم يا افندم انت يا محترم
وياريت المشاركات اللى ىمن النوع ده مش هنا
ده احسنلك 
فى قسم للحوارات وللاسلاميات والاديان يا محترم
واتكلم باحترام بدل معرفك حقيقه كلامك وهتصدم​​_


----------



## طهراوي (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*



veansea قال:


> _وانت مالك لما تبقا تفهم ابقا اتكلم يا افندم انت يا محترم
> وياريت المشاركات اللى ىمن النوع ده مش هنا
> ده احسنلك
> فى قسم للحوارات وللاسلاميات والاديان يا محترم
> واتكلم باحترام بدل معرفك حقيقه كلامك وهتصدم​​_



اسكت يا قليل الادب و الاخلاق يا محتمر وليس محترم
انت تهجمون على الاسلام و نحن نتفرج
سوف ادافع عن دين الله حتى اموت في منتداي العزيز كنيسة
يا ريت تبدلون الاسم و تضيفون اليه منتديات الكنيسة و المسجد
www.55a.net


----------



## طهراوي (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

انا مسلم و احب المسيحيين واحب التعرف عليهم اكثر
ادا راسلوني  وتواصلو معي في المغرب عبر الماسنجر

slimofan@hotmail.com
ولكن من يمس ديني بسوء فسوف ارد بالمثل و لكن بالحجة والدليل دائما


----------



## veansea (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*



طهراوي قال:


> انا مسلم و احب المسيحيين واحب التعرف عليهم اكثر
> ادا راسلوني  وتواصلو معي في المغرب عبر الماسنجر
> 
> slimofan@hotmail.com
> ولكن من يمس ديني بسوء فسوف ارد بالمثل و لكن بالحجة والدليل دائما



_اولا انت اللى غلط
ثانيا عايز تتكلم فى قسم للردود الخاصه بالاديان 
ثالثا انا محترمه مش محترم
ثالثا متغلطش عشان محدش يغلط فيك ده احسنلك​_


----------



## املا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

مرحبا 

انا مش عارف اذا طلبت او لا يمكن نسيت 


بس بعيد الطلب انا بدي توقيع بس مش ديني يعني توقيع شبابي على زوقك و بس يسلمو يا بوس


----------



## sant felopateer (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

انا نفسى فى توقيع يكون المسيح و العدرا موجودين على السماء و تحتيهم صورة ابو سيفين و يكون مكتوب عليه سانت فيلوباتير ابن  المخلص اراب شرش
مشكوريين


----------



## maro nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*



†جــــــــو† قال:


> اتفضل يا باشا توقيعك يا رب تنول رضاك
> 
> 
> 
> ...





انا عايزة التصميم دة بالظبط بس يكون علية اسم maro  nabil

وتحت مكان الله محبة 

عايزة كلمة رب المجد


----------



## اريو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

ارجوكم ادلو بارائكم باحترام وادب رجاء وبدون تجريح ان كنت مسلم فاحترم المسيحي وان كنت مسيحي فاحترم المسيحي رجاء وبدن تجريح


----------



## اريو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

احنا كلنا اخوان وهذا الموقع محترم فا الرجاء احترام ولننظر الى بعضنا البعض كاوناس داركين وعارفين ما نكتبه


----------



## اريو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

الله لا يريد للانسان ان يدافه عنه الله الذي خلق الكون يعرف كيف يدافع عن نفسه الله يريد منا ان نعيش متحابين والكتب المقدسه هي من اجل الانسان لكي يتعرف على الله الاب وايضا الشرائع هي لخدمة الانسان


----------



## Messias (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

الله يا جو الموضوع ده حلو قوى 

و دى فرصه اطلب منك توقيع مناسب يكون فيه الأيه و المقوله دى

تمسكت خطواتي بآثارك فما زلت قدماي ( مز 17 : 5 ) ​ 
على آثارك أخطو​ 

و ربنا يبارك وشكرا على تعب محبتك​


----------



## رامز روماني (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

سلام الرب معكم جميعنا
احبو اعدائكم باركو لعنيكم


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

سلام انا اسمى ميرا واربد توقيع حلو وعايزة اعرف ازاى اضيفه بعد الكتابه وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*طيب ممكن تعمل لي توقيع 
وتحط اسمي عليه واية صغيرة واكون متشكر*


----------



## نبيل6 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

ربنا معاك   ويباركك 
                        نبيل6


----------



## نبيل6 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

الرب معاك
نبيل


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_سلام ونعمه رب المجد 

اولا باعتزر عن عدم تواجدى فى المنتدى فى الفترة الى فاتت ودة لظروف كتير 

باذن رب المجد يسوع تم فتح باب طلب التوقيعات والصور الشخصيه للاعضاء والمشرفين والمراقبين بحد ادنى للمشاركات 100 مشاركه

تقبلو منى خالص الاحترام والتقدير

اخوكم الخاطى جو​_


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_حمدلله على السلامه يا جو _
_نورت المنتدى من تانى _
_وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## اني بل (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

مرحبا جو ونشكرك على تعب محبتك:

 صورة التوقيع عندي على طول بتبقى صغيرة تقدر تساعدني اعمل واحدة كبيرة؟؟؟​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_



			حمدلله على السلامه يا جو 
نورت المنتدى من تانى 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى على كلامك الرقيق يا ايمى وربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*




> مرحبا جو ونشكرك على تعب محبتك:
> 
> صورة التوقيع عندي على طول بتبقى صغيرة تقدر تساعدني اعمل واحدة كبيرة؟؟؟


شكرا يا باشا وربنا يفرح قلبك

ازاى الصورة بتكون صغيرة ممكن انت بتكون حاططها صغيرة اساسا بص هااولك على حاجه 

لما تيجى ترفع الصور فى اداة اسمها imageshackert دى سهله اوى ولينكاتها مش بروح اعمل سيرش عليها هتلاقيها ولو ما لقبتهاش اولى وانا هارفعهالك 

ولو احتاجت اى حاجه او اى استفسار انا تحت امرك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_*سلام ونعمة جو انا معرفش حضرتك بس ممكن اطلب توقيع ولا دة ممكن يضايق حضرتك ​*_


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

يعنى لازم للمشرفين و المراقبين بس يعنى مش ممكن تعمل لى توقيع وعايزاة للقديس اغسطينوس ان امكن وبها كلمة من يارب من يقتفى اثارك لايضل قط  وربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*




الانبا ونس قال:


> _*سلام ونعمة جو انا معرفش حضرتك بس ممكن اطلب توقيع ولا دة ممكن يضايق حضرتك ​*_



لا يا باشا ولا يداقنى ولا حاجه اامر شوف انت عايز ايه وانا باذن ربنا اعملهولك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*



rosemary84 قال:


> يعنى لازم للمشرفين و المراقبين بس يعنى مش ممكن تعمل لى توقيع وعايزاة للقديس اغسطينوس ان امكن وبها كلمة من يارب من يقتفى اثارك لايضل قط  وربنا يعوض تعبك​



اوكى يا باشا يا ريت تورينى صورة القديس اوغسطينوس علشان مش عاندى


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*







http://www.upload2world.com/pic51/up...orld_fecd4.jpg







_*

وبطريقة حلوة وعلى ذوقك تكتب الانبا ونس و 
و( الرب لى فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بى الانسان )  طبعا مش جنب بعض الاية وكدا .. 

بطريقة حلوة وعلى ذوقك ولو الصورة دى مش هتنفع اى صورة على ذوقك بردوا 


 للمسيح تتماشى مع الاية*_[/CENTER]


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_*اى صورة للمسيح على ذوقك متحركة عادية الى يريحك

 انا واثقة فى ذوقك وانا اسفة هتعبك الرب يباركك شكرا  مقدما

​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_*ولو فى صورة للانبا ونس مع المسيح دة يكون عز الطلب لو مفيش يبقى  المسيح بس  شكرا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31121&page=2
*_​


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

انا مش عارفة انزل منين الصورة من عندى قول لى وانا انزل لها وميرسى على اهتمامك[COLOR][/FO


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

الصورة على الكمبيوتر ومفيش browse


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

ممكن اطلب توقيع ليا


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*ممكن توقيع ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## eman88 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

نفسي افهم بس كيف الصورة الي بالتوقيع عندكوا بتكون كبيرة وكيف بتحطوا اكثر من صورة وكيف بتحطوا صور متحركة مش عارفة اعمل هيك واعععععع


----------



## bluebird (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

ياريت ياجو تعمل لى توقيع اذا كان ممكن فى الحقيقة انا مش عارفة فيه شروط والا لا زى عدد المشاركات مثلا

واكون شاكرة

وياريت يكون اللون لبنى سماوى

واضافة الآية : لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد

 لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياة ابدية


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

_*بص انا برفع الصور على موقع رفع للصور وبعدين بجبها فى المنتدى دى الطريقة الى بعملها معرفش حضرتك بتعمل اية وازاى وهل  الصورة اصلا صغيرة عندك ولا اية؟؟​*_


----------



## Romancy (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

هل من الممكن كتابة العبارة على الصورة 

الكنيسة العربية الإنجيلية بكاتالونيا 

Iglesia Arabe Evangelica  de Catalunya







..


----------



## yousteka (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

هااااااي يا جو شكرا لتعبك وخدمتك الرائعة ديه
وياريت لو مش هتعبك معايا عايزة توقيع يكون فيه (صليب-دموع-الام)او اي حاجة على ذوقك
وربنا يعوض خدمتك


----------



## جينا جرجس (25 أبريل 2008)

*ممكن  توقيع لى*

*شكرا جو على تعب محبتك ولو مفهاش تعب لك ارجو واطلب توقيع به الاية​* ::* استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقويننى *​:: * ويكون فيها فرح وسعادة وابتهاج *​​*ممكن *​*وشكرا لتعب محبتك اتركك فى رعاية المسيح ​*


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

*الله جميلة اوى  تسلم ايدك يا جو
شغلك تمام صدقنى 
بقول لحضرتك بقى انا نفسى صورة يتكتب فيها الجملة اللى فى توقيهى دى وتكون مناسبة ليها يعنى 
وتحت اسمى بس صغنون اوى تحت خاااااااااااالص
وبكشر تعب خدمتك يا باشا​*


----------



## mina jorg (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

لوسمحت تعملي صورة تعبر عن المحبة وتكتب لي فيها المحبة هي الاساس بسم Jesus love Mina


----------



## اريو (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

تدلل


----------



## w_cheval_w (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

السلام عليكم و رحمة المسيح و بركاته

اخي اذا ممكن تعملي توقيع فيه صورة يسوع على الصليب و مكتوب جوى الصورة   ارحمني يارب
و شكرا كتير


----------



## maria123 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب توقيعك من منتديات الكنيسه العربيه*

ممكن اطلب توقيع بلييززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## donasika (20 يوليو 2008)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  3aiza tawki3 yenaseb elkelma di<ya mo3in elmotagi2in 2leh wa raga2 kol allazin yasro5on na7woh


----------



## donasika (20 يوليو 2008)

w aret elsora ykon fiha esm donasika ba3d ezank


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

بما ان الاخ جو غير متواجد بصورة دائمة, نستعين بالموضوع التالي كبديل لطلبات التواقيع
☺اطلب توقيعك او تصميم عاوزه من هنا☺


----------

